# Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....



## Doris (15. Aug. 2010)

Hallo all ,
Ich kanns nicht lassen und habs wieder getan 

Ich habe letzte Woche zusammen mit meiner Tochter bei ihr  einen Fertig-Miniteich angelegt.
Da sie nur begrenzt Platz hat und sie sich nicht mit Folie abplagen wollte hat sie sich für einen 500 l "Fertigteich" entschieden.
Außerdem wollten wir den Teich nicht ebenerdig anlegen, sondern er sollte schon etwas höher stehen, damit sie  drumherum noch etwas an Pflanzen setzen kann.
Die Feldsteine hatte sich sich schon besorgt und sie mit dem PKW angekarrt und durchs Haus geschleppt, weil der einzige Zugang zum Garten eben nur durchs Haus ist. D. H. dass wir sämtliches Zubehör für den Teich durchs Treppenhaus, Hausflur und Wohnzimmer auf die Mini-Terrasse schleppen durften.

Hier einige Bilderchen:
 
Wie man sieht nimmt die Wanne schon die Hälfte des Gartens ein

   
Ganz so hoch wie sie jetzt steht wollten wir sie eigentlich nicht haben, aber leider lag unten
eine Baustahlmatte  die wir nicht raus bekommen haben und einen Bolzenschneider hatten wir leider auch nicht. Also mussten  wir die Erde die eigentlich dafür gedacht war, den Garten etwas anzuheben unter die Seitenteile der Wanne schaufeln und angiessen, damit sie nicht aus der Form gerät und einen stabilen Halt bekommt. Ob wir es richtig gemacht haben - 
 
Die Steinbeetpflanzen hatte ich schon einige Zeit im Vorfeld aus meinem Garten genommen und in Töpfe/Schalen/Kisten gepflanzt, damit sie schon  stärker sind  und  somit besser anwachsen.

Da wir uns erst für den nächsten Tag Wasser aus dem Kran vom Nachbarn "bestellt" hatten, beendeten wir unsere Arbeit für den ersten Tag mit dem provisorischen drapieren der Wasserpflanzen.
   

Am nächsten Tag sind wir dann zum Baumarkt gefahren um uns noch Blumenerde und Kieselsteine zu besorgen und beim  Baustoffhänder um die Ecke  haben wir uns einen 50 Liter Zementkübel mit Sand gefüllt, damit wir ihn in den oberen Rand der Wanne um die Blumen geben konnten. Die Blumenerde war für den Rest Garten gedacht, denn wir mussten doch mehr Erde als geplant unter die Wanne schaufeln.
 

Danach wurden die Kieselsteine zugefügt und es hiess "Wasser Marsch"

Soll heissen - ich habe 500 l Wasser mit 2 Eimern und einer Giesskanne durch das Treppenhaus, den Wohnungsflur und Wohnzimmer getragen, um den Teich zu füllen.
War aber schneller gemacht als gedacht... und so konnten wir abends schon den Teich  mit kleinem Springbrunnen geniessen.
   
   

Es waren für mich sehr erholsame Tage bei meiner Tochter und es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht.
​


----------



## Conny (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

Hallo Doris,

eine sehr schöne Dokumentation!
Es ist wirklich sehr kurzweilig die Bilder zu schauen und deine Erläuterungen zu lesen. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich der neue Mini entwickelt.


----------



## Inken (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

Wow, Doris... Respekt!!! 

Da habt ihr "mal eben" einen wunderschönen Mini gezaubert! 

Dadurch, dass die Wanne nicht komplett eingegraben wurde, kommt der Teich viel besser zur Geltung. Auch die Randgestaltung gefällt mir sehr! 

Ich träume ja auch immer noch von einem Mini: klein, fein, und mein... so, wie dieser! 

Toll!


----------



## Doris (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

Hallo allerseits

Meine Tochter hat mir den Gefallen getan und am Sonntag  ihren Mini fotofrafiert.  
Ich war überrascht. Alles ist angewachsen und dafür dass der Teich erst knapp 8 Wochen alt ist, hat er sich wirklich gut gemacht.

 

Ich denke dass im nächsten Jahr der schwarze Abschlussrand schon nicht mehr zu sehen ist.​


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

Hi Doris,
der Mini ist klasse geworden.
Und wie Du schon schriebst, dafür, daß er erst 2 Monate besteht, schaut er prächtig aus.
Auf die weitere Entwicklung im nächsten Jahr bin ich auch schon gespannt.


----------



## Inken (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

Wow, Doris, da hat sich aber wirklich schon viel getan! 

Und das in nur acht Wochen! 

Ich bin gespannt, wie es im nächsten Sommer aussieht und ob im Frühjahr der erste Frosch einzieht!
Von der schwarzen Kante wird bestimmt nicht viel zu sehen bleiben, dafür sorgen __ Pfennigkraut & Co.!


----------



## Dilmun (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

Hallo!

Ihr habt wirklich ein Händchen.

Das ist schon so schön angelegt und wie sich das entwickelt hat. :gratuliere

Da sieht man wieder, es braucht nicht viel Platz für eine schöne Oase.


----------



## Conny (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

Hallo Doris,

die Schufterei ist vergessen und es bleibt etwas sehr Schönes


----------



## elkop (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

super, gefällt mir sehr gut :gratuliere


----------



## rut49 (29. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

Hallo Doris,
da hat sich die Schlepperei doch wirklich gelohnt. Sieht richtig klasse aus, euer Mini!  Und wenn dann noch die Tochter in die Fußstapfen der Mutter tritt, macht es doppelt Freude und Spaß. ( kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung)
Euch beiden weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Kleinen.
 Warum wachsen bei euch eigentlich die Pflanzen soooo schnell?
Einen schönen Abend Regina


----------



## Doris (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*



rut49 schrieb:


> Warum wachsen bei euch eigentlich die Pflanzen soooo schnell?
> Einen schönen Abend Regina



Vielleicht weil wir mit ihnen sprechen? 

Wie der Teich im nächsten Jahr aussehen wird -  denn meine Tochter trägt sich mit dem Gedanken aus ihrer Wohnung auszuziehen, hin zu ihrem Freund und der hat Platz - nicht nur für diesen kleinen Mini. Ich bin schon vorgewarnt worden, dass wir diesen Mini evtl. im nächsten Jahr ausgraben müssen um ihn wieder bei ihrem Freund einzugraben. (Leider bleibts dann nicht nur beim Mini... NEIN es steht auch wieder ein Umzug an. Ich mag gar nicht mehr zählen, bei wievielen Umzügen ich in den letzten Jahren dabei war)   Unsereiner wird sesshaft und die Kinder fangen das Reisen an 
Angebaut wird dann ein noch grösserer Mini (auch ein Fertigteich) wobei wir natürlich noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten müssen,  auch einen  Folienteich einzubeziehen.
Der Winter ist lang, und wir haben noch einige Treffen. Der Katalog von NG liegt schon vor, also können die beiden schon mal planen, was sie wie wollen, oder können.
Also heisst das für nächstes Jahr: erst mal im Urlaub nichts vornehmen, es wird gebuddelt


----------



## Conny (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

 das ist doch schön, wenn die Ableger sich um die Urlaubsplanung kümmern 
Aber man ist ja froh, dass man sie groß hat


----------



## Zuckerschniss (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*



Conny schrieb:


> das ist doch schön, wenn die Ableger sich um die Urlaubsplanung kümmern
> Aber man ist ja froh, dass man sie groß hat



Wie wahr, wie wahr !!

Bei uns sind es Frankfurt, Berlin und die Schweiz. Und dazwischen Hotel Mama. Scheeeeen.


----------



## Doris (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Ein Miniteich in einem Minigarten entsteht....*

[OT]





Zuckerschniss schrieb:


> Wie wahr, wie wahr !!
> 
> Bei uns sind es Frankfurt, Berlin und die Schweiz. Und dazwischen Hotel Mama. Scheeeeen.



wie gut (oder eigentlich evtl. auch schade- weil ist ja ne schöne Urlaubsregion) dass wir nicht so weit reisen müssen. Wir lagen bisher immer im Raum OS,Diepholz, Lilientahl und Schwanewede. Jetzt gehts dann nach OHZ .
Aber vorher wird trotzdem noch geurlaubt. Der nächste Langlaufurlaub steht schon an.

[/OT]


----------

